# Kenjutsu Schools in Klang Valley, MALAYSIA



## baboonass (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey all!!

I'm wondering if anyone knows a good kenjutsu school in the Klang Valley in Malaysia?

THanks for your help in advance!

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## orpheus (May 23, 2004)

Hello...

We teach katori shinto-ryu in Johor bahru and KL, we are the only one in the south of japan licensed to teach under Tetsutaka Sugawara. In any case, do give us a call, my mobile is 012 7122192 or you can contact our dojo cho in kl who is dadmond ho 012 2158079.

Hope to hear from you.

Or you may alsoo visit  our associates at www.sugawarabudo.com or www.sukisha.com

pls send any questions to ydm_hombu@lycos.com

best regards,

adam


----------



## sampharo (May 3, 2009)

I had the opportunity of working in the poster's dojo for a weekend in Johor Bahru, and I am afraid it was a major disappointment. I cannot comment on his technique, I am not qualified, but there were two major issues:

1- The training was all over the place. The supposed focused personal training turned to training his own underqualified assistant, his focus on my own performance was diminished at best. The two other sessions were non-related and felt like "tips and tricks". Most importantly I was not impressed that he corrected himself out of technical positions, not once, but twice.

2- There is candour and behavioural standards you expect from a sensei. Overpricing cheap training apparel and bokken to almost double is one thing, stating that the training sword I would need costs at least US$3000 and I should get it from him is straight up exploitation, when the best US made or even Japanese swordsmith product for training is $300, with authentic blades of fantastic cutting ability and structure at $1000. He also misrepresented his school background and sugawara's position.

In short it was a major disappointment and I would like to alert readers here before thinking of seeking him for training in this field which is unfortunately rare in Malaysia.


----------

